# First, EMT related Job Offer(advice needed)???



## Zalan (May 12, 2011)

I got my state cert in March. I have just now had my first EMT related job offer. It is as EMT/Security position at a Casino. The starting pay is $10/hr I know that in the area AMR starts off at $10.90 for EMT-B. The insurance they offer is $170 every two weeks with a $3600 deductible for family. They offer a Health Savings Account with $800.00 a year they give you. In the Fall I start Medic class, and they are willing to work around the school schedule. Virtually no overtime involved.

Presently, I work as a Psychiatric Attendant for the state. It pays $10.86 an hour and goes up to 11.80/hr in 3 more months. The medical insurance is $20 a pay period with a $5000 deductible, but they give you $3000 a year in the HSA. However, I'm tired of being spit on, punched, kicked on a daily basis by patients. Not to mention having to place patients in holds on a daily basis also. They said they would work with me on my school schedule in the fall. The draw back is being emotionally and physically drained at the end of the day. Plenty of overtime to.

Would I gain enough experience at the Casino for the job to be worth while? Not to mention I would have more energy to make it through school. Which one would you go along with?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 12, 2011)

*easy decision for this guy*

take the casino job. for me personally, you can not (almost) pay me enough to do a job that at the end of the day i go home emotionally drained. no amount of money (almost) is worth that. sounds like the health benefits at your current job are pretty sweet so if that is REALLY important then it definitely something to consider, but on the whole of it the casino sounds like a more enjoyable gig for not too much trade off. 

as far as EMT experience the casino will be a better gig because you will be the FIRST responder (adjective not noun) and doing a primary assessment and giving a report to whoever else shows up, two valuable skills in EMS.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 12, 2011)

At my present company, about 80% of my call volume is psych, so I can definitely sympathize with you about getting burned out on dealing with the physical and emotional abuse that comes with your current job.

Before you read the following, know that all my knowledge is second hand, I've never worked in a casino as an EMT, but a couple people I work with have, and one of my close friends currently does. 

Working as an EMT in a Casino from what I understand is a very good gig, at least around here, I don't know the situation in Indiana. The casinos in Cali are on Indian reservations, and response/transport is sometimes a fair ways away thus resulting in more "legit" patient contact. Not to play into stereotypes, but apparently during the week the casinos attract the older crowd which adds up to seeing people with more complex medical histories. 

But, you can also get burned out working security at a casino, belligerent drunks causing trouble and such, but such is the name of the game. Burnout is all about attitude and being able to take everything in stride while having an outlet away from your job. 

To answer your two questions; Yes you would gain experience at the casino, but I can't tell you if it would be "worthwhile" as I don't know exactly what you want to get out of EMT experience.

Were I in your position I would keep my current job. Better pay in a few months with cheaper insurance. BUT, that's just me, I've already been through the burnout dealio and dealt with it.

If you're burned out and you wake up every day hating that you have to go in to work, take the casino job. No paycheck is worth your mental health and well-being. A change of pace could be just the thing you need to get back on your game.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 12, 2011)

Because security guards... let alone people in the EMS field, never get verbally or physically assaulted on a regular basis.    Oh wait...




The difference in pay between the 2 jobs, with insurance factored in, is pretty substantial... can you take the cut?


----------



## Zalan (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking around at insurance providers outside the work place. Since, I've had the cheap insurance a lot my check has been going into a Health Savings Account. The major draw back is going to be not having money for HSA.:wacko: except what is already saved.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because security guards... let alone people in the EMS field, never get verbally or physically assaulted on a regular basis.    Oh wait...



Do you on 60% of your calls?


----------



## rescue99 (May 12, 2011)

Zalan said:


> I got my state cert in March. I have just now had my first EMT related job offer. It is as EMT/Security position at a Casino. The starting pay is $10/hr I know that in the area AMR starts off at $10.90 for EMT-B. The insurance they offer is $170 every two weeks with a $3600 deductible for family. They offer a Health Savings Account with $800.00 a year they give you. In the Fall I start Medic class, and they are willing to work around the school schedule. Virtually no overtime involved.
> 
> Presently, I work as a Psychiatric Attendant for the state. It pays $10.86 an hour and goes up to 11.80/hr in 3 more months. The medical insurance is $20 a pay period with a $5000 deductible, but they give you $3000 a year in the HSA. However, I'm tired of being spit on, punched, kicked on a daily basis by patients. Not to mention having to place patients in holds on a daily basis also. They said they would work with me on my school schedule in the fall. The draw back is being emotionally and physically drained at the end of the day. Plenty of overtime to.
> 
> Would I gain enough experience at the Casino for the job to be worth while? Not to mention I would have more energy to make it through school. Which one would you go along with?




Do whatever you bwant to do. The casino won't be a whole lot better stress wise, just different.


----------



## boombox (May 12, 2011)

do you have a family? i know you said something about family insurance. If so - keep the psych job. I will always advise more money when kids are around. It might not seem like much - but that cash will add up and then you have a new stress to worry about.just remember that emt-p school is only a year long so put up and tough it out. it going to be reliable and you know what to expect. besides - how much does it help to get a little experience in the casino if a drunk ends up comming at you with a knife or something. but thats just my thoughts.


----------



## korvus (May 25, 2011)

I work EMS in an area where there are five casinos in an otherwise small an uninteresting town.  I can't say for you if you can take the income hit, but I will say we seem to always get a good variety of calls from the casinos...  Lots of ETOH, cardiac, and fights.


----------



## rogersam5 (May 29, 2011)

korvus said:


> Lots of ETOH, cardiac, and fights.



Now is that Heart attacks from winning or the more likly blowing their retirement funds? B)


----------



## korvus (May 31, 2011)

rogersam5 said:


> Now is that Heart attacks from winning or the more likly blowing their retirement funds? B)



I've never had to transport a bag of cash with the patient, if that means anything.


----------



## Zalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Just an update. I think the job is going to be a good way to get my feet wet. The best comparison I can give is- its like going into a kiddie pool instead of the adult pool. Do to the medical under writer, EMT-B are not allowed the full scope of practice. Fist Aid + CPR/AED + Vitals + O2 & call the local Ambulance Service.


----------



## IAems (Jun 5, 2011)

*I don't know if I'd switch*

I had a partner that went to a casino for EMS and hated it.  Same thing from most EMT's I've known that worked at theme parks and things like that, where the EMS is more like a stand-by event.  It sounds like you already have a better paying job which will get you invaluable experience with patient interaction.  O2 & vitals?  Your ability to deal with (and de-escalate) aggravated patients will, I think, be far more valuable in the field of EMS than your ability to place a patient on a nasal cannula or non-rebreather while waiting for the ambulance to show up.  If you want EMS specific experience, try volunteering or even doing some ride alongs with a local 9-1-1 EMS provider to augment the current psych job.  However, if you're not happy at the end of the day with what you're doing, then make the change.  Tell you what though, if you're going home exhausted and drained, the best possible skill you can learn now before medic school is how to take care of yourself and find a good outlet for stress.  Best of luck either way, and sooner or later you'll be in an ambulance.


----------

